
RedHat: The Open Brand Project - walterbell
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/our-brand/open-brand-project
======
cmurf
I'm gonna guess they've already decided on the new logo and branding because
of this, which says the new will be revealed next Wednesday.

[https://www.wraltechwire.com/2019/04/25/red-hats-
signature-f...](https://www.wraltechwire.com/2019/04/25/red-hats-signature-
fedora-logo-to-disappear-from-hq-tower-may-1/)

